# Glastonbury 2010



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Summary for me so far is

Gorillaz, bloody awful!

Muse, bloody awesome! 

Muse did everything I would want from a headline act, play all their best songs and topped off with The Edge joining them on stage at the end of the set.

I've seen Muse in concert twice and they never fail to disappoint.

Looking forward to Stevie Wonder :thumb:


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

I haven't seen much of it this year, but caught a spell of a band called 'The National' last night and they were superb :thumb:


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Pretty much what I thought of the headline acts.

I really can't stand Gorillaz. Was bored when I seen blur last year too at TITP. Must be something to do with Damon Albarn. Just not my thing.

Muse just make a superb noise for being only 3 folk on stage. You don't realise how much choice of top tracks they have to choose from until you see a set like that.

Only band I've seen that impressed me as much is Radiohead.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Feeder said:


> Must be something to do with Damon Albarn. Just not my thing.


The set just made me think what a pretencious twit


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Missed lcd soundsystem which p1ssed me off as i know a band member, great guy, and missed snoop who is normally value for money. Just watching stevie wonder, one word-

LEGEND!


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

Feeder said:


> . Was bored when I seen blur last year too at TITP. Must be something to do with Damon Albarn. Just not my thing.
> 
> .


Agree thought they were crap - Very dissapointing from a band with their so called status...


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

All crap apart from Stevie Wonder and Orbital.


----------



## myles (Jul 6, 2006)

I think Gorillaz are a bit of a 'marmite' band, personally. Unlike Stevie, who is head and shoulders the best around.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

what about snoop dogg clearly miming when performing with tinie tempah


----------

